# Pneumatic Flying Witch



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Last year, on Halloween, I had to run to Lowes in the morning. They had their remaining Halloween items marked down 90% and I was able to pick up a witch prop dirt cheap.

Here's a video of her made into a flying witch using a 4 bar frame similar to what I usef for my Grim Reaper.

When triggered, she lets out a cackle, starts rising several feet into the air and smoke comes from her broom.

It has been a hit this year.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Killer!!!!! Can't wait to come out and see it!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Great prop!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's great!
Nice combination of sight and sound.
Good work!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks! She was one of the most popular props this year with both the adults and the children.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Love her, great job. I can see why she was a hit!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

That is brilliant! Well done.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow! That's really cool.


----------

